# New Orleans Welcomes the Jimmer



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11230351/jimmer-fredette-new-orleans-pelicans-agree-deal

Terms of the deal are not yet disclosed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe he'll fare better here than he did in Sacramento & Chicago.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Has to be the vet minimum unless they got some sort of evil genius doing their bookkeeping.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jimmer, Austin Rivers, Eric Gordon, John Salmons, Luke Babbitt, and Darius Miller at the wing spots? Quite the collection of has-beens and never-weres. The Pelicans better hope Tyreke is ready to dominate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sad that Eric Gordon is even being grouped with those guys now. The guy fell off in a bad way.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Sad that Eric Gordon is even being grouped with those guys now. The guy fell off in a bad way.


It is even more sad for the guy who has to sign his checks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Isn't Rivers being let go?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom said:


> Isn't Rivers being let go?


I believe he was supposed to be waived to free up space for the Asik trade as it was discussed back at the beginning of free agent wooing. They managed to get it done without releasing him. For now, I think it looks like he's staying put.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hes no Dan Dickau but if he hits the three he might work.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think actually being wanted will help the guy more than anything. I think that is the case with coach at least.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

So did he make the team?


----------

